# Some fish acting strange after PWC



## lance (Jun 12, 2012)

Tank: 10 Gallon (cycled, uptime 4 months), 3 zebra danios, 4 neon tetra. No fish added recently.

Ammonia:0
Nitrites:0
Nitrates:5-10
PH: 7.6

1 of the zebra danios and the tetras have become lethargic after the last PWC saturday (about 30-40%). The zebra danio has taken to the bottom of the tank, in the back corner, hovering in the same area and is very evasive when i try to get a look at her (almost seems to 'run away'). The neons are sticking together not swimming much and staying towards the bottom. The other 2 danios seem fine, swimming all over.

I followed my usual water change routine, put a few gallons in a bucket (at tank temp) and dechlorinated, started siphoning/vac the gravel, cleaned the decorations, added water and replaced decorations.

The danio seemed to immediately start this behavior (within a few minutes) and the neons shortly after. Retested the water and everything seemed fine. I saw and improvement for a few hours today in the danio - swimming fine and eating. The neons seemed a little less eager to eat but still got what the danios let sink a bit. As of this evening the unusual behavior returned, retested the water and its still the same (good...)

Any ideas? Sorry for the long post just trying to be thorough.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

did you test the pH of your water before putting it in the tank? neons are delicate fish and really should be kept at a lower pH anyway.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Hopefully they will come around after a little while.

I suspect you added some toxin. Keep an eye on ammonia.

my .02


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

yeah test your tap water for ammonia, do you use de chlorinator?


----------



## lance (Jun 12, 2012)

Replacement water dechlorinated with prime. pH is stable, have never seen any sort of movement here (weekly testing at a minimum, before and after PWC's) - API master kit, pH shows 7.6 on regular test, 7.4ish on high range test.

Should i do another PWC while these guys are stressed or let it ride for a few days?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Need to know ammonia, nitrite numbers specifically, it will tell you when to do water change.


The longer you let it ride without knowing, the more damage it is doing.


----------



## lance (Jun 12, 2012)

ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate in first post as of late last night.

Checked ammonia before heading out this morning and it was 0.


----------

